# (UCLA production/directing MFA)Do I have to copy and paste my SOP directly on the application?



## adel

According to the instructions, I thought I had to upload my SOP in a pdf file(12point, double spaced, US letter size and so on). 
But in the UCLA application, there's only a slot for me to copy and paste my SOP, and does not accept a pdf file. 
The requirements clearly say "All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in PDF Format" so I don't know what to do. 
Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## VBM

I was confused too but I think it has to be copied and pasted as it doesn't count as a supplemental material -- I'll call and check on Monday


----------



## Chris W

VBM said:


> I was confused too but I think it has to be copied and pasted as it doesn't count as a supplemental material -- I'll call and check on Monday


Definitely still call to be sure... But this conundrum was discussed as well on the screenwriting thread:



its_me_mari said:


> Have you opened the application yet?
> 
> I got super confused because on the pdf file they say 1-2 pages and "All written Supplemental Materials must be uploaded in *PDF Format, 12 point font, doublespaced, use 8 ½ by 11 page size*..." but in the actual application, they give you a blank space where you are supposed to write 500 words, not an "upload file" function.
> 
> After the Statement of Purpose, the next session is "Personal Statement" and this is the one you can upload a file. Kinda confusing.





cheeeese3cake said:


> Hey they emailed back:
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the UCLA School of Theater, Film, and Television. Yes, you can upload the document in the supporting documents portion of the app. You can also indicate in the text box that you will be uploading it there.
> 
> 
> So I guess if your SOP is longer than 500 words we can submit it as a supporting document


----------



## cheeeese3cake

VBM said:


> I was confused too but I think it has to be copied and pasted as it doesn't count as a supplemental material -- I'll call and check on Monday


thank you and would you mind letting us know what they say


----------

